# Using a weak hive’s queen for split?



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I wouldn't, she sounds like a dud. You have one good queen, use that one to make more queens. In fact, when your queenless split has a bunch of queen cells started, move a frame with a cell or two from there over to the dud queen's hive and pull her out.


----------



## MiddleofMae (Mar 1, 2012)

AR1 said:


> I wouldn't, she sounds like a dud. You have one good queen, use that one to make more queens. In fact, when your queenless split has a bunch of queen cells started, move a frame with a cell or two from there over to the dud queen's hive and pull her out.


Thanks!


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

off with her head!


----------



## MiddleofMae (Mar 1, 2012)

COAL REAPER said:


> off with her head!


brutal lol
Definitely combining those bees with one of the splits now


----------

